# Torsional Steering in Powder?



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Get used to the burn or set your bindings back or get a pow board with a huge nose so you don't need to weight the tail as much.


----------



## mj49 (Jan 30, 2017)

So, in powder you basically have to use rear leg for steering?? We ditch the front foot method completely? Man I have to start hitting the squat rack if that's the case!

How much of a difference does moving the bindings back make? I'm assuming the pressure would have to be less, but you would still steer with the rear leg.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Edge does not really work in powder.
I think snowboard behaves more like a surf board in deep powder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Generally powder riding is no fall and line choice mindfulness....and being aware of speed/float and having enough of it to turn...sometimes waiting for the turn to develop. 

If ur ruddering and have rear leg burn....u need a more appropriate board for the powder ur riding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Edge does not really work in powder.
> I think snowboard behaves more like a surf board in deep powder.


^This!^

Im no pow expert. But For tight turns... as I understand it? You stay low... VERY low,.. weight slightly back... you basically bring your knees in,.. shift and push against the pow. 

You can also do more upright,.. surfy,.. sweeping turns on a wide open pow run! But your still weight back and sort of pivoting your front foot around your rear. 

Did I get that about right fellas? :grin:


----------



## mj49 (Jan 30, 2017)

I've never surfed, so I can't really try to mimic it. I have an older burton custom (2010); I'll try moving the bindings back a little after the next storm and see how that goes!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on what you are riding board wise. Powder boards you can basically ride with equal weight but you still kinda rudder. Keep speed up, especially if the slope is flattening out. 

If your on a twin, put bindings as far back as you can, back leg steering for the most part with weight shifted back. 

Groomers and cruising firm snow I will ride 60% of weight on front of the board. Powder is 60% on the rear even with a powder board. With a twin its like 75% on the rear and you burn that leg out fast. 

Groomers I drive the edge into the snow. Powder I ride on the base of the board and try to float it around as well as rudder my rear for true turns. Guide it with the front foot.

Riding powder will tire anyone out quicker than groomers. Nothing really gets you ready for it except snowboarding....

Oh and dont make an abrupt stop in deep powder from a high speed, you will eat shit.


----------

